# Rolls



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

J.P. Moneybags showed up said he wanted to go racing.
Dropped off one of his Rolls Royces off and said use this.
Broke out the saw-all and found that little guy with the 
welder and came up with this.









Body is an old American Line Rolls Royce
Build pics here
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Rolls/?start=all

Thanks for looking
Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW- now THAT's Cool ! :thumbsup: ...and who woulda' thunk it 

PS- Thanks for planting a seed


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Once ya scrape all the Pomp and Fluff off, it really does get rather "hotroddy", yeah?
I love it...but I could never bring myself to Zee up my own.

That's a beautiful racer!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some cool welding and cutting!!! Liking the painted chassis works...RM


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Clean and simple. Excellent.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome yet again!!! I don't know how you do it, but don't stop!! Thousands of AML Rolls Royces are envious!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

kcl said:


> Body is an old American Line Rolls Royce
> Build pics here
> http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Rolls/?start=all
> 
> ...


 
That is COOL! :thumbsup: Makes a great coupe racer


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

One dumb question, was the original AmL Rolls body, for a T-Jet or A/FX chassis ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

t-jet and before that Lionel


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Now that is racing in style. Way to go Moneybags! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pardon me.. Do you have any Grey Poupon? :lol:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*good to know*



alpink said:


> t-jet and before that Lionel


thanks Al :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments.
That one came out of the
I really don't know what to do with this box

Ralph check with Partspig I think he has some 
of those cast

Thanks again
Kevin


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That's actually one the best adaptations for the AML RR I've ever seen! SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool idea for the Rolls & well executed. :thumbsup: Like the painted chassis work, what paint or technique are you using on the chassis? ..RL


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Xracer
In answer to your question, there are no tricks to painting the 
chassis. Just some plain old testors bottle paint and a paint
brush. Gloss usually takes one coat. flats will take two.
Not to many brush strokes or it will get lumpy.

Kevin


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice work Kev!!! It looks great_ before_ the decals!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very KOOL Rose Royce!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kcl you have some time into this and it looks Great!

You went the right way with all the tiny pieces....Love It!!

Bob...baby you can race my car...zilla


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

kcl, Congrats on being pictured in the Hobby Talk newsletter.


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks 22tall
It was certainly a surprise.

Kevin


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

22tall said:


> kcl, Congrats on being pictured in the Hobby Talk newsletter.


Yes I saw that also...Congratulations!!

Bz


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

alpink said:


> t-jet and before that Lionel


Hey how's it gopin' Al?
I think it was actually Marx, not Lionel. REH has the old molds from Marx.

Gene


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yo MAN. good to see you. I always get confused between Lionel, Atlas, MARX. I blame OldTimers disease!


----------

